# Tivo Desktop with Windows 7 RC 64-bit



## rileyrd (Nov 16, 2006)

Just downloaded the RC for Windows 7 64-bit. I have been running Tivo Desktop on the Windows 7 beta build 7000 32-bit for over 3 months without problem, but want to step up to 64 bit. 

Is anyone running the desktop on the 64-bit version of the Window 7 beta?

Will it run as long as you use compatability mode like the 32-bit beta?

Thoughts please.


----------



## jayp (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm running 64-bit Win7 RC1 with Tivo Desktop and all seems well. (I'm trying my first transfer now.) 

The one problem I've found is that it appears that the Tivo Desktop gives me the prompt to upgrade to Tivo Desktop Plus everytime I launch the software. I don't know if this is a change in Tivo Desktop 2.7 (since I just upgraded that as well) or (I'm guess more likely) an issue with 64-bit such that Tivo Desktop isn't properly saving my choice to "skip for now".


----------



## jayp (Jan 1, 2007)

And here's the solution:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7252703#post7252703


----------



## JimWetzel (May 15, 2009)

JayP,

Yes but can you transfer Video from your PC to your Tivo. I'm running fine with pictures and music but everytime I turn on transfer to shoot some Podcasts over I get server errors and nasty messages about Microsofts C++ Library.


----------



## DaGhost (Dec 24, 2007)

Same problem here with Win7 RC1 and TiVo Desktop Plus v2.7

I get this message all the time


----------



## mefinney (Apr 14, 2007)

DaGhost said:


> Same problem here with Win7 RC1 and TiVo Desktop Plus v2.7
> 
> I get this message all the time


I am right there with you. Did anyone ever figure this out?

Specific Error I am receiving: Runtime Error! Program c:\program files\tivo\desktop\tivoserver.exe The application has requested the Runtime to terminate in an unusal way. Please contact the application's support team for more information.

My setup : Windows 7 32-bit RC1, TiVo Desktop 2.7 (Also tried 64-bit and/or 2.6.2)

Steps to reproduce error

1. Run TiVo Desktop cleaner.
2. Reboot
3. Install TiVo Desktop (2.6.2 or 2.7, doesn't matter which)
4. Publish Photos and Music
5. Verify TiVo can see my photos and music. Everything works great.
6. Upgrade TiVo Desktop to TiVo Desktop Plus. Link to my TiVo account. Get the "all good" notification saying I can now transfer web video to the TiVo.
7. Reboot
8. Launch TiVo Desktop Plus.
9. Go back to TiVo. Can still see photos and music. Can also see a folder in Now Playing list for computer videos. Folder is empty.
10. Add a folder to the videos tab in TiVo Desktop Plus.
11. Wait about 10 seconds.
12. Get the error I described above.
13. TiVoServer.exe terminates. Nothing is viewable, not even pictures or music, on the TiVo.

I've tried running the install and all exe's in compatability mode. No dice.

I've verified all ports and firewalls are good. No problems there.

Any help out there?


----------



## mikenatlga (Jun 19, 2009)

mefinney said:


> I am right there with you. Did anyone ever figure this out?
> 
> Specific Error I am receiving: Runtime Error! Program c:\program files\tivo\desktop\tivoserver.exe The application has requested the Runtime to terminate in an unusal way. Please contact the application's support team for more information.
> 
> ...


I'm running Windows 7 32 Bit and am now experiencing the same problem. I reinstalled and everything ran great for weeks, then something happened and this error started. I have reinstalled twice and it seems to work for a day or 2 and then the server service terminates and loops.

Any help would be appreciated! Its beginning to drive me nuts 

Thanks!

Mike Allgood


----------



## Chris White (Oct 3, 2007)

I jumped through every hoop I could find on the web or think of myself. Desktop + simply doesn't work with Windows 7 64-bit. Since Tivo has provided no solution, they either: 
1) don't read this forum and aren't aware of the problem
2) are aware of the problem but don't care since Windows 7 hasn't been officially released
3) can't figure out how to fix the problem

I assume they will have to fix the problem by the time Win 7 is officially released. Until then, I'm running Desktop + on another XP machine on my network.


----------



## slowram (Sep 25, 2005)

I am experiencing the same issue on 64 bit Win7, however I'd like to note that until I told it to monitor a folder for videos it worked fine if on the Tivo unit I told it to transfer video from the Tivo Video folder.
So it works, but not fully. You can run it on 64 bit as long as you don't set up folder monitoring and instead manually transfer video using the Tivo itself (I wanted to mention this as for several months that's the way I used Tivo Desktop and perhaps others don't need the video folder monitoring).
I agree with Rileyrd I'm going to move it to my server pc and just transfer the videos over the network to that pc so I can use the video folder monitoring feature as I find that feature too valuable (once I fully figured it out) to do without.


----------



## jobey (Nov 18, 2002)

slowram said:


> I am experiencing the same issue on 64 bit Win7, however I'd like to note that until I told it to monitor a folder for videos it worked fine if on the Tivo unit I told it to transfer video from the Tivo Video folder.
> So it works, but not fully. You can run it on 64 bit as long as you don't set up folder monitoring and instead manually transfer video using the Tivo itself (I wanted to mention this as for several months that's the way I used Tivo Desktop and perhaps others don't need the video folder monitoring).
> I agree with Rileyrd I'm going to move it to my server pc and just transfer the videos over the network to that pc so I can use the video folder monitoring feature as I find that feature too valuable (once I fully figured it out) to do without.


I found this out as well....so long as I don't turn on folder monitoring for auto transfers to my TiVo, the error goes away.


----------



## Chris White (Oct 3, 2007)

I upgraded version 7100 to 7232 last week and decided to see if that would make any difference. It doesn't. Auto transfer still won't work, even when running under XP compatibility mode. Maybe Tivo will get this fixed by October.


----------



## JuryDuty (Jan 10, 2003)

Anyone got this to work yet? I've had TiVo Desktop working with Win7 32-bit, but planned to upgrade to Win7 64-bit today when my discs come in the mail. Geez, though, hate to lose my TiVo Desktop...


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Tivo tech support and they do not have an ETA on when they will have a 64bit friendly version of Tivo Desktop out. Guess I will continue to stick with 1.6 for now.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 7, 2008)

DaGhost said:


> Same problem here with Win7 RC1 and TiVo Desktop Plus v2.7
> 
> I get this message all the time


I just upgraded to the final Windows 7 Home Premium today and I'm getting these errors constantly. However, I'm running 32-bit.
Very annoying.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Well just upgraded to Windows 7 64bit and now not even Tivo Desktop 2.6.2 is working. Tivo really needs to get the the version that will work with it out the door.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Playing with this some more this morning, I have gotten to where I can play music and photos with 2.6.2 or 2.7 and don't get any error message. At least for now. I can't seem to transfer shows to or from the Tivo. To get to this state, I had to install Tivo Desktop 2.7 and then uninstall it telling it to "Remove All". I have not turned on Tivo Desktop plus, this seems to be the root of the error messages. Tivo Desktop Cleaner doesn't seem to properly remove the information from the computer when I run that. So, it looks like uninstalling Tivo Desktop 2.7 with "Remove All" selected is the only way to clear the Tivo Desktop Plus authorization.

Right now I have Tivo Desktop 2.6.2 installed. But, since I don't seem to see any difference in the functionality I can get, I think I will move to 2.7. Though with 2.7 I don't seem to be able to launch Tivo Desktop after the initial install. So, I may just stick with 2.6.2 for now.

*Update:* I tried manually adding the ports to the Firewall and it sees my Tivo and I can get a list of recordings. But when I start a transfer, it is creating a file. The transfer doesn't show up in the "Transfer Status" page and the file stays at size 0k. Doesn't seem like I am going to be able to get this to work, unless someone else has some ideas. Oh, and I checked the registry as suggested in the thread mentioned above the that looked like it was set properly.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Now running on a clean install of Windows 7HP. DT Plus 2.7. So far everything is working great. AutoTransfer worked fine from TivoHd to PC, even though DT repeated a transfer that was already on the PC. At least everything is working.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I didn't do a clean install of Win7. I did an upgrade on my Vista machine. I tried uninstalling TiVo Desktop Plus and reinstalling it but the problem is still there. As long as I don't have any autotransfers it's fine. I am able to manually transfer videos from the TiVo. But when I set up an autotransfer I start getting constant error messages.


----------



## Gary-B (Jun 4, 2009)

Do a search on Tivo support. There's a section where it states Tivo Desktop 2.7 is not supported in Windows 7 and to wait until Nov. when Tivo Desktop 2.8 will be released.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Gary-B said:


> Do a search on Tivo support. There's a section where it states Tivo Desktop 2.7 is not supported in Windows 7 and to wait until Nov. when Tivo Desktop 2.8 will be released.


Yeah I found that on their site. Still kind of irritates me. It's not as if Windows 7 was a surprise and TiVo had no advanced warning.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Breadfan said:


> Yeah I found that on their site. Still kind of irritates me. It's not as if Windows 7 was a surprise and TiVo had no advanced warning.


The beta of Windows 7 was only released a month before Desktop 2.7, and I'd be willing to bet that Desktop 2.7 was written and in final testing before then. The first release candidate didn't come out until 3 months after it.

It's hard to test software on an OS that doesn't exist.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I love my TiVo and have been extremely happy with TiVo Desktop but the Win7 RC1 was released on May 5th. That's nearly 6 months ago. I wonder what they changed since Windows Vista that makes TD+ not work.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Breadfan said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love my TiVo and have been extremely happy with TiVo Desktop but the Win7 RC1 was released on May 5th. That's nearly 6 months ago. I wonder what they changed since Windows Vista that makes TD+ not work.


It has different codecs, I am not sure if that is where the problem lies, but it might be.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Breadfan said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love my TiVo and have been extremely happy with TiVo Desktop but the Win7 RC1 was released on May 5th. That's nearly 6 months ago. I wonder what they changed since Windows Vista that makes TD+ not work.


I'm not sure either, but it sounds like a fix is coming soon. The current version of Desktop was released on Feb 2.

I'm surprised that TiVo posted a target date. That's almost never happens because every time they miss a date people get cranky.


----------



## scubnski (Feb 19, 2003)

My situation is a bit different. I upgraded to W7 32 bit on my desktop and W7 64 bit on my laptop.

Tivo Desktop runs perfectly on my 32 bit desktop, except of course, for the annoying Upgrade Screen.

Everything works perfectly on my 64 bit laptop...EXCEPT, that I can not play back a recorded video on the laptop. I have not tried uploading to my second Tivo because it is located a few hundred miles away.

I spoke with TIVO Support and they acknowledged that this is a known problem, unfortunately I was then "conveniently?" disconnected...


----------



## vrcat50 (Nov 26, 2005)

mine was running fine until a couple of days ago. I have not changed anything, and I have autotransfer off.


----------



## dkoemans (Jun 5, 2007)

Same issue here. I am running Windows 7 Ultimate 64 and i just downloaded Tivo Desktop 2.7. I applied my upgrade and it took no worries. No errors on install and no errors while running but the server cannot detect any DVRs on my network. I checked my router settings and everything looked good and anything labled tivo in my firewall is unblocked including bonjour. Sounds like I may have to wait until 2.8 to get this fixed. Lame. Anyone else failing this way?


----------



## berg324 (Feb 2, 2008)

Any new developments?


----------

